# Season Pass Problem



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

Last night I decided to set the House episodes that were repeats to record so I went to my Season Pass manager to add them and they weren't there. I went to the guide to add them. Checking other Season Passes I saw that shows that had been set to record were no longer listed as upcoming. The lists of The Daily Show and Colbert Report which usually list 5 each day had only 2 or three listed and the next ones were next week. Anyone else seen this? I checked my system software and it hasn't changed, still 6.3a.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

jeffstra said:


> Last night I decided to set the House episodes that were repeats to record so I went to my Season Pass manager to add them and they weren't there. I went to the guide to add them. Checking other Season Passes I saw that shows that had been set to record were no longer listed as upcoming. The lists of The Daily Show and Colbert Report which usually list 5 each day had only 2 or three listed and the next ones were next week. Anyone else seen this? I checked my system software and it hasn't changed, still 6.3a.


There was a problem with guide data on all 6.x DirecTivos in the past few days...people were seeing empty wishlists and other problems such as yours. It should fix itself as good data repopulates.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

I called them last night and they are aware...not yet knowing what's causing the problem...good data repopulating?? a reset does that...and that doesn't fix it. they said that they thought it is something on their side causing the problem..


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

untouchable said:


> I called them last night and they are aware...not yet knowing what's causing the problem...good data repopulating?? a reset does that...and that doesn't fix it. they said that they thought it is something on their side causing the problem..


Interesting. I wonder if the problem is only within the Season Passes/Wish Lists or are single recordings set up manually also being affected?


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Ahhh...that would explain a few problems I have been having as well.


----------



## jdeitchler (Oct 10, 2005)

Seeing here too in the Denver area.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

My Philips Series 1 will not schedule any Season Pass recordings on local channels. 

National channels are fine, one-shot recordings show up in the on-screen guide and will record if scheduled from there, and manual recordings are okay. However, Season Passes and Wishlist recordings on local channels (which have been working on a daily basis for 5+ years) stopped working sometime Wednesday Dec. 19. It's as if TiVo software suddenly doesn't know I have local channels at all, even though they are on the Channels I Receive list and show up in the guide but do not appear in the search area.

A menu reset did nothing, and a power-off reset was just as ineffective. I really don't want to do a clear-&-delete everything but may have no other option.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

jeffstra said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the problem is only within the Season Passes/Wish Lists or are single recordings set up manually also being affected?


Manual recordings have worked well for me...I set up a few to record weekly by time/channel and it seems to have worked out pretty well...


----------



## esteeze (Oct 20, 2006)

I have read a lot of posts on this forum and others about this particular problem. My H10-250 had a problem with Season Passes after the start of the year (on 1/1/07); the problem fixed itself 1 day later after the indexing completed.

It seems like there are a few variations of the problem, but I've gathered that it is a problem with the 6.3 software that particularly affects Seasons Passes involving complicated queries of the guide data.


----------



## deanooh (Aug 20, 2006)

SO far so good for three days now ....

So for the past three days I have looked and looked at my two hr10-250's, and for the last three days all the symptoms of missing ToDo's and missing data for the programing list are gone.. 
So I I am happy for now.. Im keeping my fingers crossed and keep checking it every few hours for more symptoms.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

My DSR6000 has been okay for about a week now.

My Samsung series 2 missed recording Shark last night - the "someone changed the Season Pass" bug strikes again  A simple reboot (no dial-out necessary) repopulated the To Do list in about an hour, but of course by then it was too late.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

See the TiVo Community Forums if you want to read a lot more about this.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> See the TiVo Community Forums if you want to read a lot more about this.


I guess I going there now....


----------

